# STBX Served



## gigi888 (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow...a sense of relief now that he actually got served. He picked the date and time to be served, but they still could not locate him for more than 1hr. I was at a Halloween party at that time and got 3 calls about they not being able to locate him. I told the guy to let STBX know that if he cannot be found today that he will have to serve him at work. Magically, he reacted to that and called them back and met to get the divorce petition and the temporary orders. 

Strangely, I am not sad. I just feel freedom is approaching and all this craziness can come to an end. Maybe I am too optimistic since he could drag it longer than needed, but right now I finally am peaceful. Finally, I feel safe again inside my own house.


----------

